# New Piece of Work



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

I saw this render on another site and couldn't resist making a signature out of it. I haven't made anything in a little while,so im a little rusty. So tell me what you guys think =).


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

its kinda confusing to me...cant really understand whats going on...could be just me though


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You either need to make it bigger so Rampage isnt so cut off or fade the overlapping renders down so they dont distort the renders details as much, I really like the colord and layer blending but Rampage is just to hard to make out.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You either need to make it bigger so Rampage isnt so cut off or fade the overlapping renders down so they dont distort the renders details as much, I really like the colord and layer blending but Rampage is just to hard to make out.


Ya, I understand. It was tough though, because the render is very tall, and not so wide. Plus I wanted to get Chucks head in there, and if I had expanded the render anymore Chucks or Rampages head gets cut off. I could turn it though. I dunno. lol

Oh btw, if anyone wants this, they can have it. Ill even put your name on it for ya.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know what you mean about the render, Ive had the problem before, sometimes a slight angle will let you get it in with out making it look to akward but its tough, you could try thinning out the top and bottom borders to give yourself a few more pixels as well.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I swear to god my eyes just went crossed.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks good but I'm not sure about that render. To me it looks like Chuck is getting ready to suck Rampage's dick.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> It looks good but I'm not sure about that render. To me it looks like Chuck is getting ready to suck Rampage's dick.


That is what happened in the fight :laugh:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, I was going to say the same thing as MJ...other than that, I like it.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Ya, Rampage is actually holding lidells head in the picture. But his arm got cut off, so it looks a bit awkward lol.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Text is really good
Seems a bit sharp in areas
Colors are nice
Render placement/size looks fine to me


----------

